# Recent deliveries after my second vacation



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So once again I just got back from vacation on Friday and these were what I had waiting :biggrin: I love coming back home sometimes.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang!!! nice stuff... got to love the La Auroras.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! very nice!! Great cigars!!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Sweet :dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickups Jitzy!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, nice pickups!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't forget us little people


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

SVB said:


> Don't forget us little people


Damn it I knew I was supposed to mail a third box yours goes out tomorrow:sorry:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Score!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice Joe


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice delivery.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab Joe!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

You dirty rotten scoundrel! 2 vacations and all those fabulous smokes you keep getting!! Awesome score on the Tats. And I love those 601 blue labels right about now.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Nice haul as usual Joe. Love the 601 blue!*


----------



## Reverend Mike (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't mean to rain on your parade. Only one small problem. The Tat Blacks don't come in cellophane from Tatuaje. Also, they look a little light for Tat Blacks. I don't see the nipple on the end or the shaggy bottom either. I've got one from a jar right here in my hand as I type this. Maybe the source put them in cellophane. Maybe it's just the picture.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a good haul!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Good one!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Jitzy, I'm concerned...like me you are starting to turn into a cigar whore. The first step is to admit you have a problem...I'm here for you bro!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

That definitely makes coming home from vacation a little easier!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Jitzy, I'm concerned...like me you are starting to turn into a cigar whore. The first step is to admit you have a problem...I'm here for you bro!!!


Haha. That's good. Maybe you can start a 12 step program called Cigars Anonymous Organization (or CAO for short). Oh wait, that acronym might already be taken.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Reverend Mike said:


> Don't mean to rain on your parade. Only one small problem. The Tat Blacks don't come in cellophane from Tatuaje. Also, they look a little light for Tat Blacks. I don't see the nipple on the end or the shaggy bottom either. I've got one from a jar right here in my hand as I type this. Maybe the source put them in cellophane. Maybe it's just the picture.


Those aren't blacks--Did he say they were??

Jitzy needs rehab badly


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Jitzy, I'm concerned...like me you are starting to turn into a cigar whore. The first step is to admit you have a problem...I'm here for you bro!!!


maybe I'm still too new at this.... but I'm not seeing how that's a problem....


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I must be doing something wrong - I cant afford vacations and cigars so I gave up vacations....


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Jitzy, I'm concerned...like me you are starting to turn into a cigar whore. The first step is to admit you have a problem...I'm here for you bro!!!


I'll admit that I'm a whore in the making. Business is slow thought. :lol:


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice sticks


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Niiiiicccee!!!!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

top notch pick ups
great great :dribble:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice things to come home to.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet! Hurry...leave and come back again! Nice!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome selection


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Reverend Mike said:


> Don't mean to rain on your parade. Only one small problem. The Tat Blacks don't come in cellophane from Tatuaje. Also, they look a little light for Tat Blacks. I don't see the nipple on the end or the shaggy bottom either. I've got one from a jar right here in my hand as I type this. Maybe the source put them in cellophane. Maybe it's just the picture.


They were actually shipped that way to new havana cigars that way not in jars but in cello as for the pic being so light I don't know why they came out that way I think its the cello because in person they are very dark but after I took the pick I was like wow thats odd how that happened, as for the nipple on the end they are there I guess its just hard to see from the angle if you want I'll post new pics:lol:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

and as for Brian and Harvey I do have a problem and need some help so we all need to get together and start smoking:biggrin:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's what I call a re-stock. VERY NICE!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

The only problem I see is that you have to many cigars!Just send the Tats to me & I'll keep them for you!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

jitzy said:


> and as for Brian and Harvey I do have a problem and need some help so we all need to get together and start smoking:biggrin:


i'm in. when and where


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You Da Man, Joe!!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

very nice ....


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

You were luck to get some Tatuaje blacks. nice selection -


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Damn Joe - you are really racking up the scores lately bro! Very nice collection to add to your uhhhh... collection.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

great smokes


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice grab


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

I would like to kno where you vacation to. Seems whenever you return, yer killing us w/pix of great smokes...may have to plan a trip!!


----------

